# what do you think is the sexiest type?



## Agent Blackout (Mar 1, 2012)

Not even gonna lie, in terms of looks, most women I've come across as irresistible tend to be ESFP. In addition, that's rumored to be the type that is most likely take to care of their body/appearance, especially here in Miami lol

Including other factors, idk it's a free-for-all.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

INTP, cause that's what I am, and I'm hot!


----------



## Olena (Jan 2, 2011)

The Great One said:


> ENTP 7 w 8 types scare me in bed. They're the ones that will hog tie you and beat you with a whip, lol.


INTP 7w8 here and I do love whipping. and being whipped.

A little tough love never killed anyone.

Unless you forgot the gun was loaded.

Or you forgot to stop hitting them.

Or you forgot to let them breathe.

Yeah...good thing us 7's are soooooo responsible hahahaha:laughing:

ha.


----------



## Fizz (Nov 13, 2010)

These threads are always annoying. More people are going to be picking the same perceiving function as their own (Ns for Ns, Ss for Ss). People on here can barely type themselves and then they use Keirsey to type others, it's completely pointless.

/Grumpy person


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Ace Face said:


> ENFP 7w8 sx/so


I can feel the self love here


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

alphacat said:


> INTPs!!
> 
> I see so many women say they value intelligence over body. Well, we INTPs are here for you with our mental dexterity and swagger!



That's just a lie they tell you to make you feel better about yourself.
Just like: "Size doesn't matter at all." or "No, I've never faked it."


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Jawz said:


> I can feel the self love here


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

This is simple ENTJ 8w7 sp/so



Im not talking about me either.....okay maybe I am.


----------



## Thalandor (Apr 4, 2010)

Fizz ruined it... I was gonna say INFPs 4w5, I mean we're the greatest in bed...


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

ENTPs can make me weak in the knees. I get on well with INFJs and INFPs. But for real sparks, the NT ladies will always draw me like a moth to a flame.

In order of preference:
-ENTP
-INTP
-INTJ
-ENTJ


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Paradox1987 said:


> ENTPs can make me weak in the knees. I get on well with INFJs and INFPs. But for real sparks, the NT ladies will always draw me like a moth to a flame.
> 
> In order of preference:
> -ENTP
> ...


How come ENTJs come last?


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

Chipps said:


> How come ENTJs come last?


LOL, my mother is an ENTJ. We get on fine, but my only other female ENTJ friend is a shorter, younger version of my mother. Nothing personal.


----------



## zelder (Apr 17, 2011)

It's the variety and contrast that creates the beauty. All types have their own special appeal. I chose an ESFJ and we have plenty of fun together.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Chipps said:


> How come ENTJs come last?


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

@Cover3

ENTJs aren't bossy in relationships. If I had to boss in a relationship, I'd rather be forever alone. The video was funny though.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Chipps said:


> @Cover3
> 
> ENTJs aren't bossy in relationships. If I had to boss in a relationship, I'd rather be forever alone. The video was funny though.


Yeahh, it was half-serious, of course some ENTJ ladies probably are 'bossy', but in the end it's all about finding a balanced ENTJ(or any type for that matter).


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

INTPs, imo.

We're sexy, we're cool ... we dominate this school?


----------



## beingbella (Mar 28, 2012)

INTJ is one of the sexiest types..


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> Yeahh, it was half-serious, of course some ENTJ ladies probably are 'bossy', but in the end it's all about finding a balanced ENTJ(or any type for that matter).


Oh, I'd imagine ENTJ women very high in ETJ would be very bossy. I only want to control myself and things that directly affect me. Otherwise its bothersome.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

koalaroo said:


> INTPs, imo.
> 
> We're sexy, we're cool ... we dominate this school?


Yeah, if only we could assert this coolness in a crowd... ohwait, that'd actually defeat the purpose


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> in all seriousness, though, I'm kinda limited to INJ's, and especially INFJ's, so I can't. My sig says female because its sort of my comfort zone, but I wouldn't mind being with a guy if he was right for me


honestly, your exceptionally pretty appearance aside, I don't think things would work out even if you were gay/bi. if you were with a guy, I would see you more with some sort of IxFx 9w1 Sx/Sp or something like that.

PS: your pictures look more 8w7/7w8 than 8w9. you look more "scrappy" and out with it; 8w9s generally have a much more calm presence. (not that I'm trying to type you based on this. just an observation).


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> honestly, your exceptionally pretty appearance aside, I don't think things would work out even if you were gay/bi. if you were with a guy, I would see you more with some sort of IxFx 9w1 Sx/Sp or something like that.
> 
> PS: your pictures look more 8w7/7w8 than 8w9. you look more "scrappy" and out with it; 8w9s generally have a much more calm presence. (not that I'm trying to type you based on this. just an observation).


I have a best friend that I have considered dating, he's even a INFJ type 9, like you said and I said is the sexiest above, but we met before I came around to guys and now I have a good friendship with him that I don't want to fuck up, plus... Dating a guy will be intimidating. There's so much stigma, and I know it would get to me.

Yeah, you already typed me as 8w7 or 7w8, but I really feel confident about 8, and I think I may have been conditioned towards 7, but 8w9 was definitely my type as a child. I was very jaded and defensive and bear like. I think I act like an 8w7 because it's more socially appropriate, but in my heart of hearts I know I am not who I act like.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> I have a best friend that I have considered dating, he's even a INFJ type 9, like you said and I said is the sexiest above, but we met before I came around to guys and now I have a good friendship with him that I don't want to fuck up, plus... Dating a guy will be intimidating. There's so much stigma, and I know it would get to me.
> 
> Yeah, you already typed me as 8w7 or 7w8, but I really feel confident about 8, and I think I may have been conditioned towards 7, but 8w9 was definitely my type as a child. I was very jaded and defensive and bear like. I think I act like an 8w7 because it's more socially appropriate, but in my heart of hearts I know I am not who I act like.


hmm, if dating a guy would be intimidating for you, then even in the best case scenario, I'm definitely not your best option for a first date lol
that said, maybe you could "experiment" with your INFJ friend. maybe he has a side you don't know about :wink:

-sigh- I'm taking this too far lol I need to get a boyfriend and stop trying to live vicariously though potential same sex drama. so, feel free to PM me if you have any questions about getting with a guy, but until then, I'm peacin' out


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Swordsman of Mana:2306795 said:


> -sigh- I'm taking this too far lol


At the risk of sounding like a giant creep, continue. It's cute roud:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

knittigan said:


> At the risk of sounding like a giant creep, continue. It's cute roud:


I really don't want to derail the thread any more than I already have. sorry XD


----------



## BlackMamba (Aug 5, 2011)

ENFP or ENTP


----------



## MonogamyIsNice (Mar 21, 2012)

INFP, INTP and ENTP


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I think I most commonly sexualize men with Si/Fe (Fe/Si) or Se/Fe. The SFJ is the "ideal boyfriend/spouse" and the STP may be the charming lover...I think I may project the Si/Fe or Fe/Si thing on to NTPs who show a lot of Fe as well, if they have a strong grip of their Fe. Something about it is appealing to me. It was shared with me in another thread that Fi doms actually can see Fe as sexy, as it's the opposite (extroverted) expression of my dominant function. 

I don't seem to like NFJ men too much, though, in experience. I don't seem to sexualize them much at all. 

I can also can have a magnetic pull to TJs...or conversely despise them...making me pretty sure that Fi is my dom function since I sexualize Fe in men, and either am fascinated or repelled by strong displays of Te. 

I'm sure anyone can be sexy, though. It largely hinges on what your own type is, and what you're projecting from your own idealized shadow or inferior animus/anima.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Pretty sure I've fallen for ISFPs more than any other type. And I have yet to meet an ISFP woman that I didn't find to be amazing right from the get go, for any number of reasons. ) They are my weakness. My kryptonite. -_-


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I really don't want to derail the thread any more than I already have. sorry XD


Are you kidding? This is about as entertaining as it gets.


----------



## shadowofambivalence (May 11, 2011)

ENTP 6w7 sp/sx
INTP 6w5 sx/sp 
INTP 5w4 sp/sx
ESTP 7w6 sx/so
ISTP 7w6 sp/sx
ENFP 4w5 sx/sp
ESFP 3w4 so/sx


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> @Swordsman of Mana, @Autumn Raven, should I hook you two up with my ESFP friend? she's friggin gorgeous. or at least Autumn Raven; I guess Swordsman would be sad... maybe I should come as well, then?


 I like my ESFP. <3


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

This thread...


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Are you kidding? This is about as entertaining as it gets.


well, I'm not sure @Zeptometer enjoys my pretend chicken hawking, though I could perhaps ask something more innocent.
Zeptometer, what's your instinct variant? you seem like an Sx/Sp to me


----------



## Mulberries (Feb 17, 2011)

*INTP*- I've never been in a relationship with an INTP, but there have been a few instances where I've deeply connected with them and boy, is it ever intense. Lots of butterflies and sleepless nights thinking about them. 

*INTJ*- A smart INTJ can stimulate my mind to orgasm. While not overtly sexy, there is something very attractive about their intellect. 

*ENFP*- So charming, so sexy, so much fun. Such a shame they lose interest easily. 

*ESTP*- Great for some no-strings-attached sex. They're often physically attractive and know their way around my body. No good for actual relationships though.

No sure about enneagram. I suppose 5 and 7? Least attractive being 3 and 8. 

SX/SP or SP/SX is nice. I don't really like SOs much.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> well, I'm not sure @Zeptometer enjoys my pretend chicken hawking, though I could perhaps ask something more innocent.
> Zeptometer, what's your instinct variant? you seem like an Sx/Sp to me


oh, I don't care at all, I love fantasizing pretending.

I took a test awhile ago and got 7w8 Sx/So, but obviously I have some concerns with that result, so I don't know.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> oh, I don't care at all, I love fantasizing pretending.
> 
> I took a test awhile ago and got 7w8 Sx/So, but obviously I have some concerns with that result, so I don't know.


I could see that. you seem Sx dom.
so do you hang out with that cute INFJ guy a lot?


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I could see that. you seem Sx dom.
> so do you hang out with that cute INFJ guy a lot?


Yeah, all the time, we're bros. He's about to go away to college tho, so I may have to find another INFJ, hence the wanted ad in my sig.

What about you, mana? What do you like I'm men? Other than ESFP's I mean


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Enfp!!!!!!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> Yeah, all the time, we're bros. He's about to go away to college tho, so I may have to find another INFJ, hence the wanted ad in my sig.
> What about you, mana? What do you like I'm men? Other than ESFP's I mean


- preferably 1-4 years younger 
- spunky
- playful
- blue eyes
- funny
- baby faced
- vulnerable


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

My entp is the sexiest man alive, so I'd have to say his type. :wink: :wink:


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Eerie said:


> My entp is the sexiest man alive, so I'd have to say his type. :wink: :wink:


Yeah but I think ENFP is the sexiest type.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> - preferably 1-4 years younger
> - spunky
> - playful
> - blue eyes
> ...


Ah. Yeah, that sums up all the ESFP's I know, apart from the blue eyes. Also me, apart from the baby face.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Zeptometer said:


> Ah. Yeah, that sums up all the ESFP's I know, apart from the blue eyes. Also me, apart from the baby face.


so what sorts of things turn you on? (both for females and males)


----------



## Briguy (Nov 20, 2011)

ENTPs, were smart, creative and eccentric in a positive way. I personally like INFP and ENFP women though, sadly they don't like me.


----------



## ModernVisage (Apr 2, 2012)

*;D how about this phone app*

that's me on the spot; i'll prove it by not having preference. ill type a real response later...


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

ENTJs got no love on this thread.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I find INFJ, ENTP and INTJ sexy, in that order.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Chipps said:


> ENTJs got no love on this thread.


Yeah, way over-stereotyped MBTI, but for what it's worth, a balanced ENTJ(like I said before, not too bossy/rigid) is probably one of the sexiest type of women generally speaking, probably a match I'd like, but I don't know if they can take INTPness very well for any sustained amount of time, but yeah there you go, hehe.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Cover3 said:


> Yeah, way over-stereotyped MBTI, but for what it's worth, a balanced ENTJ(like I said before, not too bossy/rigid) is probably one of the sexiest type of women generally speaking, probably a match I'd like, but I don't know if they can take INTPness very well for any sustained amount of time, but yeah there you go, hehe.


Stereotypes for ENTJs are probably the worse. But this for the Big 5 as well since more ENTJs are either SCOEI or SLOEI. If you read those description you'd think we were rabbit dogs foaming at the mouth. Sheesh, Im ENTJ and I fly under the radar pretty well. Im rarely "on fire" as I like to call it, and unless you see me in action, you'd never know I was an ENTJ or a 8w7. Its not like I ooze the shit all day everyday.


----------



## Cover3 (Feb 2, 2011)

Chipps said:


> Stereotypes for ENTJs are probably the worse. But this for the Big 5 as well since more ENTJs are either SCOEI or SLOEI. If you read those description you'd think we were rabbit dogs foaming at the mouth. Sheesh, Im ENTJ and I fly under the radar pretty well. Im rarely "on fire" as I like to call it, and unless you see me in action, you'd never know I was an ENTJ or a 8w7. Its not like I ooze the shit all day everyday.


LOL you weren't kidding, surely they're exaggerating though, stereotypes sometimes have their foundations but these description are wayyy overboard, they probably only apply to a relatively limited sample of unhealthy ENTJs.


----------



## Zeptometer (Dec 5, 2010)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> so what sorts of things turn you on? (both for females and males)


In women, it's dominant Ni. If they play up the wistful looks and facial expressions that sometimes go with it, it melts my normally cynical shell. Dunno why, I just kinda have a soft spot for serene girls. On the other hand, secondary Ni intimidates me. ENFJ's remind me of my first girlfriend and how awkward I can be, and ENTJ's remind me of my closest friend from my childhood.

In guys, I like INFJ's as well, but they can't cheat and play up their Ni since I don't really view guys as serene creatures. It's more about the combination of Ni and Fe there, which makes ENFJ's viable candidate's as well, though I don't know any male ENFJ's.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Chipps said:


> ENTJs got no love on this thread.


I actually think that ENTJs are very sexy, I just felt obligated to respond with my boyfriend's type :wink:


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Boss said:


> I find INFJ, ENTP and INTJ sexy, in that order.


You have good taste. No surprise there :wink:


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

I think that what we can come away from this thread learning is that everyone that posted their preferences here are all bisexuals.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> I think that what we can come away from this thread learning is that everyone that posted their preferences here are all bisexuals.


Exactly. Oh btw, you look damn good in that sexy, flannel, Farmer Brown shirt. Keep me a piece of that ENTP ass!


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

The Great One said:


> Exactly. Oh btw, you look damn good in that sexy, flannel, Farmer Brown shirt. Keep me a piece of that ENTP ass!


Sorry bruv I don't swing that way.


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

INFJs win hands down. Sexy sexy gimme moar.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

MegaTuxRacer said:


> Sorry bruv I don't swing that way.


LMFAO! Neither do I. It's just that I enjoy shocking and scaring the hell out of people with my odd sense of humor. It's how I roll.


----------



## Some Kind of Blue (Dec 14, 2011)

Chipps said:


> ENTJs got no love on this thread.


Hahaha, don't even get me started on my "thing" for ENTJs x)


----------



## Zeev801 (May 11, 2012)

I think it's undoubtedly ENFJ


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Zeev801 said:


> I think it's undoubtedly ENFJ


wrong forum =)


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

7w6s are sexy as hell. I love them so much.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

No brainer: Sexiest type = ENTJ.

I dont know why they have competition haha. But my boyfriends an ESFJ and while he isnt "sexy" per say, I love the kid to death haha


----------



## iaremarie (May 13, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> I never thought this either. actually for me it's ESFP 3w2 So/Sx (for whatever reason. So doms and 3w2s both perplex the hell out of me, perhaps that's why)


I think INTJ


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Hands down ENTP women are the sexiest!!!!
ESFP girls go second place.

For guys, it would be ENFPs. But they aren't that sexy compared to the girls. Yeah, I'm straight.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

From experience:

ENTP male 7w8 

ISTP male no idea what his enneagram was bc he was so hard to read maybe a 9w1 or I could see him being a 6w7. He wasn't in a healthy state then so prob a 9.


----------



## Zeev801 (May 11, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> wrong forum =)


Please explain, I'm a newbie ...


----------



## Marac (Mar 26, 2012)

I can imagine how many girls are attracted to ESTPs. At least, the ones I know are very popular among the opposite sex. 

Sexiest women? It hard to say, because I like so many different kinds of women. 

I like quiet and reflected women, I like outgoing and crazy (the good kind of crazy) women, I like artistic women, I like idealistic women, I like women who are loving and caring, I like women who love hiking and being outdoors. 

It is like ice cream. You can't just pick one favorite flavor. :laughing:


----------



## Ayia (Feb 27, 2012)

INFJ men


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I dunno...
The ENFP's give of the most sexy vibe over the internet I guess.

In real life it is so hard to say...


----------



## alicat82 (May 12, 2012)

ISTJ's do it for me but that's based on my current love interest. What about ISFP's !? I find myself to be very attractive in many ways to people.


----------



## ShiningArmour (May 9, 2012)

INFP and ISFP women have an elegance and a vulnerability that I find endearing but im also attracted to bold ENTJ and ESTP women


----------

